# Go Catch now Selling us Priority Jobs



## uberpop (Feb 7, 2018)

i received an email from go catch today, offering one month, 3, 6, 12 months and a lifetime membership that gives you priority for their work. I copied the details below.

Not only crap pay, now we have to pay for it.
Anyone driving for go catch?

​
*Here's how you can get priority access to wholesale jobs *
*Hi Stephen Sorry *

More and more wholesale bookings are coming through everyday and GoCatch needs professional, committed drivers to signup for these great jobs. We are offering a range of subscription plans for you to choose from to gain priority access to these bookings.

To select the plan that's right for you, click one of the subscriptions below.

Browse Subscriptions

1 Month Subscription
AU$80.00 / Month
Sign Up

3 Month Subscription
AU$72.00 / Month
Sign Up

6 Month Subscription
AU$64.00 / Month
Sign Up

12 Month Subscription
AU$56.00 / Month
Sign Up

24 Month Subscription
AU$48.00 / Month
Sign Up

Lifetime Subscription
AU$2,880.00
Sign Up
*Questions?*
Our switched on Support Team is always here to help. Get in touch with us directly at _*on.gocatch.com/contact*_ or tap _*'Help'*_ in the GoCatch app.

Thanks,
The GoCatch Team
Subject to GoCatch Terms & Conditions
​
_Copyright © 2018 GoCatch. All rights reserved._
Want to change how you receive these emails?
You can update your preferences or unsubscribe from this list


----------



## Slazenger (May 17, 2018)

Sign me up for lifetime subscription


----------



## SHARERIDER (Mar 26, 2016)

uberpop said:


> i received an email from go catch today, offering one month, 3, 6, 12 months and a lifetime membership that gives you priority for their work. I copied the details below.
> 
> Not only crap pay, now we have to pay for it.
> Anyone driving for go catch?
> ...


They can't get enough work to cover their overheads so they are now that desperate they are looking to get revenue out of the drivers.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

NoCatch!


----------



## jorod (Mar 29, 2018)

They are just a team of amateurs trying so hard to please both drivers and passengers...

Happy to help with a lifetime subscription as well!

What about taxify newest joke "driver compensation"? Anyone got that email?? I received one today for $17.35....


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

uberpop said:


> i received an email from go catch today, offering one month, 3, 6, 12 months and a lifetime membership that gives you priority for their work. I copied the details below.
> 
> Not only crap pay, now we have to pay for it.
> Anyone driving for go catch?
> ...


Loooolllll Loooolllll hahahhaha priceless

I got the email as well


----------



## Djhuber63 (Jun 13, 2017)

GoScratch has its head up its arse.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Are customer actually buying these overpriced airport transfers??


----------

